# made a 20 dollar down payment on a lawnboy today



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

its a 1998 lawnboy 2 stroke 
damn im happy i found it lol
50 bucks is a pretty good deal on a mower that is onl,y missing a sticker, and has nothing wrong with it
it started second pull where i bought it and has a new blade
i will post pics when i pic it up
i didnt have the room to get it then and there, and i was 30 bucks short lol
i put 20 on it today and im getting paid 2morrow


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

im gonna get a pic of it later, but for now, heres a busa


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 18, 2005)

where did u get that kind of money


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

work.


----------

